# More Game Recipes



## monty (Mar 7, 2006)

Hey, Guys'n Gals check out this site for game recipes! Not exactly smoking but there is a lot of fodder for seasoning and cooking different types of game and fish that can be turned into smoking recipes.

http://www.thesportingchef.com/rc.asp


Cheers!
Monty


----------

